# Küstenangeln,Lanzarote



## Kalle (15. November 2000)

Wer kann mir Tips geben,mit welcher Rute und welchem Köder man in Lanzarote von der Küste angelt...????
Wir fahren Weihnachten nach Playa Blanca im Süden von Lanzarote...
Würde mich sehr freuen..
Kalle[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Kalle am 15-11-2000 um 21:25.]


----------



## Uwe (16. November 2000)

Hey Kalle,siehe meinen Beitrag Küstenangeln Teneriffa Viel SpaßUwe


----------



## Kalle (16. November 2000)

Hey Uwe....
War letztes Jahr auch schon mal auf Lanzarote und habe an den Molen zugeschaut,haben aber nichts gefangen,ausser auch dort, wo wir gewohnt haben,da hat ein klkleiner Junge einen Tintenfisch und einen Plattfisch gefangen...Aber frag mich bitte nicht wie und auf was!!!
Ich habs mit einer kleinen Rute die ich mit hatte auf Grund mit einem Köderfisch versucht,und hab einen etwas grösseren gefangen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Aber ansonsten 3 bleie abgerissen..Ich werds mal auf der Mole versuchen.
Danke nochmal....
Fahre ja nächsten April nach Norge,da gefällt es mir besser,und ich weiß wie ich Angeln muß.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß kalle


----------



## Uwe (16. November 2000)

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass die dort viel mit Muschelfleisch angeln.
Weiss aber auch nicht was und wo man es herkriegt. Die Spamier sammeln die irgendwo selber. Vielleicht kriegst du ja was raus. Ich habe in Lanzatote übrigens auch 6 von 7 Tagen praktisch nichts gefangen, bis ich das mit den Brötchen probiert habe.Uwe


----------



## Kalle (16. November 2000)

Hallo Uwe...
man, dann war ich ja richtig gut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
Hab das lütte Viech schon am ersten Tag gefangen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber ich werde deinen Rat mal nachgehen,und probiere es aus...
es gibt ja in Play Blanca auch ein Angelgeschäft,dort werde ich auch mal nachfühlen!!
ich will ja auch nicht jeden Tag Angeln gehen...Das hole ich im April in Norwegen nach... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Werde da wohl von morgens bis Abends auf Wasser rumschippern...lach..
Kalle


----------



## Franky (16. November 2000)

Hi Kalle,es mag vielleicht "blöd" klingen, aber machs Dir nicht zu kompliziert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein Bruder war vergangenes Jahr auf Creta. Die Einheimischen haben da gefangen wie blöd.  Auf einem Teig, der als Hauptbestandteil (festhalten, Leute!!!) ESELMIST hatte... *selbstnochnichglaubenkann* &acute;Ne einfachte leichte Feederrute und 0,22er Schnur sollte zum Molenfischen 3 mal langen. Es kommt wie schon gesacht nur auf den Köder an. Und da hälste Dich am besten an die Kollegen "vor Ort"!!!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Kalle (17. November 2000)

Hallo FrankyUnd Ich... wollte eine 80 gr Wurfrute mitnehmen!..Nu nehm ich eine Leichte Forellenrute mit,denn eine Feederrute besitze ich nicht!da wie gesagt,ich sonst  nur zum Meeresangeln gehe.>Kalle<


----------

